# Aquarium NA 90cm



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello to you all,

After a first draft with an aquarium of 110cm, I'll move to something more pro.

I've been seeing different brands and products to choose something with quality. Among the choices are the ADA and ELOS and NA(naturalaquario.com).

Starting at the aquarium I opted for the 90cm because of the space available in the house.

The aquarium of 90cm ADA costs 490eur extra-clear glass, the ELOS not have that size tank, but the system for an 70cm aquarium system is 1812.51eur and is complete but does not include light system, at those prices , only for the Italians, lol. NA aquarium cost 150.52eur extra clear and 72.19eur for the regular glass. It is clear by what I chose, the NA normal glass! Do not know if the quality of the aquarium will have the ADA, but the quality is quite good of NA and I have no complaint, and extra-clear glass makes a big difference in the aquarium photos, but who see with the naked eye the difference is not so much and did not justify the price.

Then for the mobile/wood cabinet, ELOS because we know the prices so forget about it, and the ADA did not find for sale in Portugal but in italy 565eur costs, and even if it is available in Portugal would surely not have the quality that NA does, because it has the frieze stainless steel in the mobile and cost only 198.27eur, and what everyone saw good reviews for furniture made ​​of NA.

I'll try to post the developments of the project, later i put photos ...

cumps


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

the photos that i promise i here now:





































For now it is just the wood cabinet, that i'm by the way very happy with it. I decided to order the cabinet allready prepared for a saltwater aquarium, there are some holes when i decided to get into the salt system, and there is also some empty space for the SUMP.


I have two more photos to post, the Arm to hold the light system and the protective foam.

The Arm to hold the light system of the NA is hollow square tube unlike the ADA that is round, but it's just a detail, because the functionality is the same and aesthetics itself is not very different I think. The Arm to hold the light system of the ADA as I know, it's massive pipe, and the price is also massive: D, but turns out to be tougher and not give the weight of light system, let's see how the NA behaves.

here are the pictures:



















I already have placed the aquarium, and I am already imagining the aquarium set up, but there is still some time, I still have to put the light system, and buy some products. Can't wait to have it water full..

Here are the photos ....


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Here i have more photos, the light system. This is 2xAqua Sun 2 with 150W 8000k lamp, they are pure Stainless Steel, that cost me 2x154,15eur + 24,59eur(lamp) from NA(naturalaquario.com). The ADA light system is much more expensive (412eur in Portugal), and the reflector is not as good as NA, and ADA is only painted aluminum. Even if NA is not so good at marketing and product finishing is not so delicate, the prices and functionality does do their job, i for the price of 1 ADA, i got 2 from NA.
I bought 2x150W and you may think that for a 90cm aquarium is too much, and that true, but like i said I’m planning for a Reef system in the future, so i decided to speed up the process, and i which a fast growing aquarium.
some photos:
















































Next will be the hardscape, not decided yet what to use or do about...
cumps


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Here i have more photos, the light system. This is 2xAqua Sun 2 with 150W 8000k lamp, they are pure Stainless Steel, that cost me 2x154,15eur + 24,59eur(lamp) from NA(naturalaquario.com). The ADA light system is much more expensive (412eur in Portugal), and the reflector is not as good as NA, and ADA is only painted aluminum. Even if NA is not so good at marketing and product finishing in not so delicate, the prices and functionality does do their job, i for the price of 1 ADA, i got 2 from NA.

I bought 2x150W and you may think that for a 90cm aquarium is too much, and that true, but like i said I’m planning for a Reef system in the future, so i decided to speed up the process, and i which a fast growing aquarium.

some photos:























































Next will be the hardscape, not decided yet what to use or do about...

cumps


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

I like this! modern..superclean


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

beautiful tank!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

lol this makes me want an all ADA setup even more (I know its not ADA, but really reminds me of it). Seriously I cant wait to see this build.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

I like this build so far as well. It's visually appealing, clean and tastefully done. I'm curious to see how this turns out. The lights clearly remind me of a company that sells awesome tanks and soil. 

Dan


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Verrrrrrrry sexy


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow what an ADA knock off. Im suprised ADA doesent sue them for ripping off their design. Its a clone of the original product. Too bad they dont sell this stuff here. The Mr Aqua/GLA doesent even compare to the ADA quality so there is only little competition for ADA here. I woud love to be able to buy two pendants that look like ADA for the price of one. Then I could replace the lights I have now. Even the name and logo is ripped off from the original ADA design.


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Wow what an ADA knock off. Im suprised ADA doesent sue them for ripping off their design. Its a clone of the original product. Too bad they dont sell this stuff here. The Mr Aqua/GLA doesent even compare to the ADA quality so there is only little competition for ADA here. I woud love to be able to buy two pendants that look like ADA for the price of one. Then I could replace the lights I have now. Even the name and logo is ripped off from the original ADA design.


Sorry, but i don't agree with you. NA is not trying to copy ADA. NA i think have learn with ADA and now is trying to put products even better than ADA, at cheaper prices. My light system from NA is stainless steel , ADA ARE NOT! The ADA wood stand also don't have stainless steel, and so on, and so on. At first site seams like a copy, but every single product is different from ADA.

Anxiety increases to fill the pot.

Everything indicates that it will be this weekend ... I can not wait to see the algae grow...

I leave here some pictures of the material that I use for the setup ...


















natural aquarium Yamaya Stone









natural aquarium Old Wood


See you next weekend ...

cumps


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

This looks awesome! Can't wait to see a finished hardscape!!


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Wow what an ADA knock off. Im suprised ADA doesent sue them for ripping off their design. Its a clone of the original product. Too bad they dont sell this stuff here. The Mr Aqua/GLA doesent even compare to the ADA quality so there is only little competition for ADA here. I woud love to be able to buy two pendants that look like ADA for the price of one. Then I could replace the lights I have now. Even the name and logo is ripped off from the original ADA design.


You make a valid point here. I think NA would beat ADA if they would lightly etch on the bottom right side of the tank NA and not put a sticker like ADA does.

In any case it is still a very nice looking set up and very clean looking. I wish a company like GLA or MR. Aqua like you mentioned would make products like ADA and NA does, they can call it USA :hihi:


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice said:


>


May I ask what are in these little NA boxes you have here on the table?

Also, I think you lighting is a bit to high, in watts not height....


----------



## WillPlanted (Jan 14, 2012)

very nice setup so far, what plants are you thinking of using?


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello to you all...

Uptown123: May I ask what are in these little NA boxes you have here on the table?

Well these are the products i will use, some aditives to improve the sucess of the aquarium, you can find out on NA webpage.


Anyway, got the photo cover of the set up, and want to share, hope you like it...

Setup:

Aquarium  90x45x45cm normal glass
Wood cabinet: Movel 90x45x85cm wengue
Light 2= NA sun 2 1x150W 8000k
Filter Eheim 2213 with Na Charcoal then Bio Filter with NA in e out flow glass pipes
heater Hydor external 200w
Substrat: Soil bacteria, Soil Pure, Power Bottom + Soil Bottom e Soil Top
Aditivs: Water Bacter, Basic K, Safe, Basic Life
CO2: NA mini set , com 1 bolha por segundo.
































































Used plants:

Glossostigma Elatinoides
Rotala Green
Rotala Rotundifolia
Marsilea Hirsuta
Fetos de Java
Echinodorus Tenellus

cumps


----------



## WillPlanted (Jan 14, 2012)

looking good, it'll be nice when everything fills in


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I like it


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like a great tank and great equipment, but 2213 is way too small of a filter for this tank. I would go with 2x 2217 personally, double lily pipes, that way you could always leave one running in case one dies.


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

Very interesting products. One would say it's a copy of ADA, but this hobby can be extremely expensive. Although, finding similar products for half the price, I can't say I wouldn't, given the opportunity.

Nice tank btw. Looking forward to see it fill in.


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello



mahko said:


> Very interesting products. One would say it's a copy of ADA, but this hobby can be extremely expensive. Although, finding similar products for half the price, I can't say I wouldn't, given the opportunity.
> 
> Nice tank btw. Looking forward to see it fill in.


Well, does BMW is copy Toyota, or maybe they all copy FORD 100 years ago? well its a car, got 4 weels, some doors, a motor....etc... What i mean is, NA is close to ADA, but don't pretend to copy. have you seen their wood cabinet? http://www.naturalaquario.com/?p=196 Maybe in the future ADA will copy NA..LOL... Its doen't matter, this post is not about NA or ADA, or anything else, is about my aquarium...

Well got some more photos of the evolution. No algae at the moment, but they will came i believe, it is just a matter of time 

Plants are now with some underwater developments, but still not totally adapter to the underwater environment, this will take one more week.

the aquarium was setup on 9/2/2012

10/02/2012 photo (next day photo)










on 15/02/2012 (1 week pass)










and that it, will post more some day...

cupms


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I love the tank, the lights, the hardscape....the setup is awesome but I hate to say it but the plant choice is not what I expected. The plants are over powering the beautiful hardscape and the natural look and feel of the tank. Either some HC or Belem hairgrass, I think, would look better as a foreground plant and wouldn't take away from your hardscape. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello.

No much time to keep the post updated very often.

The algae have appear, as i supposed. My shrimps all died. I think i'm having a problem with my water, it is killing all living animals and may be also influence the plant grow. I hope my water gets better so i can put algae eaters.

Some photos today. 1/3/2012























































cumps


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello

I really don't know what is the problem, but i think it is getting better the water conditions. By now there are 3 alive shrimps at least, so this means something, i now i'm confident to put some more. 

I decided to trim all the plants, i now just wait to see them grow. Also disable one NA Aqua Sun 2, remaining only 1. I will rely only in 150W, cause the light have got a very good reflector.

some yesterday photos
3/3/2012























































cumps


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Quite a jungle you have here, sir. Nice growth, clean tank, slick set-up.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice looking tank. Keeping it cut lower looks nice too.


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello again,

Got some news and update.

The aquarium is quite good, only 1 light system, and its enough. Great!

Check it out:





























well i also make a visit to NA store, and i toke some photos ate their new set up, that i find out quite good, some photos:




























I wish i learn more how they make the hardscape. They have publish a step by step with all the details on there website pretty useful.

If you what to check out the Step by Step very useful visit: http://www.naturalaquario.com/?page_id=2506

I made a mistake on this tank, i put the wood before i put the stones...blah.

I will make a timming trying to get what i imagine, hope it work out.

Will take some pictures then.

cumps


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

beautiful tank. you did an amazing job with the scape and plant choices. :thumbsup:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks great. You have achieved a very natural look. One 150w light fixture should be plenty of light. I have used that setup over a 90cm aquarium before with great success.


----------



## Nice (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello

My living room as it is now:










cumps


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Your tank is very nice. Better than 80% of any I've ever seen. I wish this NA brand was available in North America. Americans think they have it bad with ADA but the prices are 50% higher in Canada.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

This is fantastic. 
Cheers!


----------



## toksyn (Aug 15, 2011)

Subscribed, because of that wicked living room. Oh, and nice tank.


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

very well done. The aquarium matches your living room perfectly.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

very sleek! looks like it belongs there, well done!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Well done. I love how it compliments the overall feel of the living space. To me this is what having an aquarium is all about.


----------



## Matsnork (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry for the bump but your tank is amazing. Really nice livingroom too 

Did you solve the problems regarding water quality?


----------

